# I finally came up with a good use for the Tri-V I sold years ago.



## fyrstormer (Aug 26, 2017)

I'm eyeballs-deep into my RC hobby, and I do a lot of test-driving at night because that's when I have time and there aren't any kids or cars to get in the way. Problem is, most of my RCs don't have running lights, and when I do install running lights it's usually the last thing I do, after I've gotten everything mechanical working just the way I want. (no point spending hours on wiring for decorative lights when I'm not yet sure I can make the vehicle work the way I want it to, right?) So I end up straining my eyes to see the vehicle as it shoots off into the darkness. Even my brightest task-lights can't come close to pinpointing one of my RC cars when it's a couple hundred feet away from me, and it just occurred to me that would be a great use for a projector light. Too bad I sold my Tri-V back in 2012, it would've been a great light for this purpose; I could switch it to flood mode for close-up work, and switch it to projector mode to see which shadow the car is hiding behind after I drive it away.


----------

